# 3/18:EVO, Innova, California Natural and HealthWise Dog Food Recall



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

EVO, Innova, California Natural and HealthWise Dog Food Recall


March 18, 2013 – Natural Pet Products has confirmed it is recalling four of its most popular brands of dry dog food due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.

Brands being recalled include:
Natura Pet Products Dog Food Recall

EVO
Innova
California Natural
HealthWise

The company plans to issue a more detailed statement sometime later today.

As soon as this information has been posted, we will immediately update this page.

You can report complaints about FDA-regulated pet food products by calling the consumer complaint coordinator in your area.

Or go to How to Report a Pet Food Complaint.

Get Critical Dog Food Recall Alerts
Delivered to You by Email

Get dog food recall alerts delivered right to your Inbox the moment we become aware of them. Subscribe to The Dog Food Advisor’s Dog Food Recall Alert email notification list now.

A second recall may be issued: There is no confirmation from authorities – however, it has been shared with TruthaboutPetFood.com that Massachusetts Department of Agriculture is testing/has tested Evo Cat Food for Salmonella. It is believed some of the pet food has tested positive for Salmonella.

It was shared that the Massachusetts Department of Agriculture will be testing Evo chicken and turkey can varieties – it was shared an “issue” was discovered by Michigan Dept of Ag in the dry food; the issue Salmonella. Lot numbers of suspect cat food provided by pet food consumers are: 15ECM212 and the last 4 digits range from1348 to 1845.

Again – this has not been confirmed through authorities. If we do not learn of a recall by Monday – I will try to confirm this through Massachusetts and Michigan Department of Agriculture and/or FDA.

I have received emails from two pet food consumers today (Saturday 3/16/13) with sick cats that have been feeding Evo canned cat food. Vomiting and diarrhea are the pet’s symptoms. If you or someone you know feeds Evo canned or dry pet food, please pay close attention to your pet. If your pet has been ill, please report to FDA and to your State Department of Agriculture. Do not return the food for a refund – investigators will need the food for testing.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

This is a statement released by the company this afternoon: 
http://petpangaea.com/NaturaRecall031813.pdf


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------

